# Blood Angel Beginners unit guide



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

As there is a lack of a updated unit guide for the blood angel space marine chapter I decided to contribute this one to heresy. Be forewarned this isn't some uber competitive player that spends all day rolling dice to see the stats of his units, and I may be a little biased.
First off HQ

Normally the HQ is the first thing people look at when building there army so Im going to start with this section first.
Big Daddy Commander Dante

Dante comes in at 225 points he is kitted with artificer armor,iron halo, infernus pistol, master crafted power weapon, frag and Krak, and death mask. He is the third most expensive HQ in the book trailing behind Mephiston and the Sanguinor. His special rules allow for a no scattering deep strike and to allow sanguinary guard as troops. He is rocking a WS 6 I 6 and 6 attacks on the charge. He's going to hit most non dedicated combat troops on 3's. Dante can be used to make a themed army, harass lone fire bases, or to pull of a last second contest to win or draw the game in your favor.


That Angry Bald Man Gabriel Seth
Gabriel Seth is the chapter master of the flesh tearer's and one of the few guys who is more barbaric than a space wolf. For his point cost of 160pts he is just meh. He has a 3+ save, a two handed s8 chainsword, grenades, and iron halo. His special abilities make him a wonderful suicide unit as for every one the enemy rolls he lashes out with a str 4 hit and he can make a whirlwind attack foregoing his normal amount. Throw him into a huge mob of ork boys and watch as they cause there own demise with all the ones they roll. So if you want to play a flesh tearer army this guy is for you.
Muscle armor angry big ax swingy man Ashtorath the Grim

Ashtorath comes in at 220 points with a 2+4++, a jump pack, re-rolling successful invulnerable saves power weapon. He strikes at strength 6, allows for more than one death company squad, and increases the succumbing roll to 3+. Along with all the normal rules that come with chaplains. Ashtorath is a close combat monster that has ws 6 4 str 6 attacks on the charge he is no push over. Most people will take him for a themed death company army. Attach him to a large death company and watch the miracles that re rolling to hit and wound crazy maniacs from hell can do.

Tomorrow I write about nipple armor


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reserved for later


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Reserved for later okay... stupid posting rules


----------

